# Dooka wash pad



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Having always used a microfibre wash mitt I recently bought a Dooka wash pad. I'll never wash my car in the same way again:doublesho

Ive never used a softer more absorbent wash mitt/pad.

Worth every penny in my book :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've just ordered an Adam's wash pad, the 9 inch one. How big is the Dooka?

Looking forward to trying a wash pad, been using mitts for years.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks nice chap and can imagine it works a treat. Any chance of a link of where you purchased it from and cost.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Its 9x9

Slineclean, you have a PM


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2006)

millns84 said:


> I've just ordered an Adam's wash pad, the 9 inch one. How big is the Dooka?
> 
> Looking forward to trying a wash pad, been using mitts for years.


Can you give me details/Link to the place in uk? For the Adams pad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

After using a wash mitt for so many years it feels weird not to be stuffing your hand inside a wash pad. 

I've got the Adam's wash pad which is the same size as the Dooka wash pad (large) and the Adam's spongy middle core helps with gripping the pad with plenty of comfort especially the lower parts of the side panels.

Enjoy your purchase. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

smiler said:


> Can you give me details/Link to the place in uk? For the Adams pad


Adam's wash pad linky :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I must admit even when I used a wash mitt I never used to put my hand in it. I just found it easier to hold.

First use of the Dooka above I was amazed at how much water it holds


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2006)

Tips said:


> Adam's wash pad linky :thumb:


Thanks for the Link 👍

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

There is a flip side to using a wash pad.

They absorb so much solution that you may need a bigger wash bucket. I've got a 12 litre bucket wash and after using the wash pad, I'm lucky to have any water left over. :doublesho

... and you deffo need a bigger rinse bucket for them too.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

On first lift from the bucket a 1/4 of the water/solution had gone:lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

DMS said:


> On first lift from the bucket a 1/4 of the water/solution had gone:lol:


Ha, ha - exactamundo.

The Adam's wash pad has a spongy 'inner' core which absorbs and holds insane amounts of wash solution.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

smiler said:


> Can you give me details/Link to the place in uk? For the Adams pad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or here and he as both sizes in now:thumb:
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=581


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

smiler said:


> Can you give me details/Link to the place in uk? For the Adams pad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Tips said:


> Adam's wash pad linky :thumb:


Motorgeek for me, tiny bit cheaper for the pad and cheaper postage :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Motorgeek for me, tiny bit cheaper for the pad and cheaper postage :thumb:


The Motorgeek, Adam's wash pad is a monster 11 x 11 sized jobby. :doublesho

I bought the 9 x 9 Adam's wash pad at £8, cue steve from wath to tell me I've got girly hands.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Tips said:


> The Motorgeek, Adam's wash pad is a monster 11 x 11 sized jobby. :doublesho
> 
> I bought the 9 x 9 Adam's wash pad at £8, cue steve from wath to tell me I've got girly hands.


I'll see how I get on with the 9x9 pad, should be big enough given the size of the wash mitts I've used.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I'll see how I get on with the 9x9 pad, should be big enough given the size of the wash mitts I've used.


I've just seen Motorgeek are stocking the 9 x 9 washpad, it's a great piece of wash media. :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

9x9 is plenty big enough for me. I do actually feel pretty spoilt using mine


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Tips said:


> The Motorgeek, Adam's wash pad is a monster 11 x 11 sized jobby. :doublesho
> 
> I bought the 9 x 9 Adam's wash pad at £8, cue steve from wath to tell me I've got girly hands.


http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=BrandSearch&db_manid=42

now stocking the ladies size
for all the girly handed detailers

ha ha ....you know me well mr tips:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

dont forget to use dw4u2 aswell 5 percent off:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The big man sized one




































Think there a tiny person inside them with a foam gun:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

got both dooka pads thanks to rob :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruddy hell - check dem suds from the Adam's :doublesho


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

chrisc said:


> The big man sized one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a proper sized man pad there young chris


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Thats not a pad, its a coat:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice bike


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Is it just me or does the Dooka wash pad not resemble a cousion without the inards?? :doublesho


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> thats a proper sized man pad there young chris


cleans a bike tank just about in one pass:thumb:
And soaks up half a bucket its great


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Is it wrong that I now own five wash mitts/pads?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is nobody worried about dropping it?


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2006)

Ordered the man size 😃from motorgeek 👍Thanks for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Is nobody worried about dropping it?


That's a very good question:thumb:

Ive dropped one of my Meguiars microfibre mitts before and was rightly p**ed off. Id be even more gutted if I dropped this new one.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't speak for the Dooka wash pad, but the Adam's washpad has a spongy inner core the synthetic wool is attached to, and even with the massive amount of suds it carries, it still feels plush and easy to hold.

Both wash pads allow the holding hand to sink into it and makes it easier to negotiate around the lower vertical side panels. My only concern with the larger 11 x 11 size is you can potentially catch it grabbing dirt from the wheel arches if you are not overly careful, and the size isn't the best for washing in tight spots.

The upside of the Adam's Washpad is the suds it generates, amount of solution it holds, the synthetic wool (similar to a wheel woolie) is very durable, easy to clean & maintain, dries very quickly and doesn't smell musty or dry hard like a natural wool mitt. :thumb:


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Id say the Dooka pad is easy to hold yes. Took a bit of getting used to after using a microfibre for several years but not difficult


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a dooka but not sure if im keen, i dont think its easy to hold tbh and i did find myself at times moving my hand and leaving the pad behind which worries me a bit about dropping it, i have onlyused it twice so too early to say if ill stick with it.

Im wanting to try a adams wash pad, however the thing putting me off was people saying how much sollution it holds, i had a wash pad before, different brand and it held too much.

I actually dont want my pad to hold too much as you then spend time squeezing it to release more.

So far i would say my lambswool wah mitt is by far the best, its hold and releases just the right amount of sollution and im in no way concerned about dropping it.

More testing to do with the dooka though


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Adam's wash pad holds more solution and generates more suds, thus it requires moar water to rinse properly.

The Adam's wash pad has a spongy middle bit that makes it easier and more comfortable to hold, but it is a thirsty bugger in comparison to the lighter wash mitts.


----------

